# SPEECHLESS...!!! ABSOLUTELY SPEECHLESS........!!!



## nononono (May 21, 2020)

*THIS IS GOV GRETCHEN WHITMER'S STATE ( MICHIGAN )........


THE MSM BETTER COVER THIS.........!!!!!!*
*
THIS BETTER BE FRONT PAGE NEWS TO EXPOSE THIS SUBHUMAN......!!!!*




*GATEWAY PUNDIT*

*HORROR: Black Man Who Trains in Boxing Caught 
on Video Beating White Elderly Nursing Home 
Patients for Jollies (Disturbing Video)*

By Christina Laila
Published May 21, 2020 at 3:18pm
 







*There is disgusting video going around today of a Michigan man beating 
elderly white men and women in nursing homes.*

There are three videos right now on Bitchute showing the man beating white people.


*The man is filming himself beating the seniors in their beds until they are bleeding.*


The man’s Facebook page was taken down.


 
 
    Mathijs Koenraadt                   
 @mknrdt



https://twitter.com/mknrdt/status/1263357611950342145



Absolutely shocking footage has emerged from a black male nurse
 from Detroit (Jadon H.), who filmed himself beating elderly white men into a bloody pulp.
"Get the fuck off my bed, N.," he is heard saying.

*Viewer discretion advised.*

 

 



> 1,325
> 11:35 PM - May 20, 2020
> Twitter Ads info and privacy
> 2,191 people are talking about this


The man is seen telling the man, “Get the f*ck off my bed n*gga. Beat your a$$ n*gga.”


*You can hear him pop him on the side of the head.*

*Here is another video of him beating a white woman.*

*Here’s Jaydon Hayden’s Facebook profile – that has since been taken him.







 Jaydon Hayden from Westland, Michigan. 



			https://pbs.twimg.com/ext_tw_video_thumb/1263436150649298944/pu/img/WY78qf54lwS_ixKR?format=jpg&name=small
		

*


----------



## nononono (May 21, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263358016067338240


----------



## nononono (May 21, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263321988531183616


----------



## nononono (May 21, 2020)

*TWITTER IS BLOCKING THE VIDEOS ON CERTAIN PLATFORMS......DISGUSTING !*

*DEMOCRATS WANT TO HIDE THE TRUTH....!*


----------



## nononono (May 21, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## nononono (May 21, 2020)

*Does Jaydon Hayden get the same treatment on 
CNN/MSNBC/CBS/ABC/KTLA/NBC/PBS....Etc....*
*as Ahmaud Arbery - Treyvon Martin's supposed 
attackers got.....just curious...!*


----------

